# Medicines/Drugs available in Egypt



## CatMandoo

Just thought I would post a link for anyone who cares to see what is available here in Egypt.

Arab RxList


----------



## PaulAshton

CatMandoo said:


> Just thought I would post a link for anyone who cares to see what is available here in Egypt.
> 
> Arab RxList


Not all of them are there, but a good resource

Depending on what you are after you also need to be wary of counterfeits.

When changing medication esp. calcium channel blockers consult a qualified doctor who can advise as the bio availability of the drug can be slightly different and he can determine if your current dose is suitable.

I can say with confidence never ever self medicate as it can have lethal consequences, this also applies to viagra and cialis type products.


----------



## CatMandoo

There used to be a website (in english) put out by the government similar to this, but I can't find it anymore. That is if it still exists.


----------

